# Paprika Pepper Wine #1 - I'm going for it!



## BigDaveK (Dec 2, 2022)

So many red peppers are sold as "paprika" but being half Hungarian, if it's not from Hungary it's not paprika, no discussion.
This batch is using "Szegedi 179" from Szeged, Hungary. It was my first year growing and the yield was a bit disappointing. I'll try again next year and move it to a different location in the garden.
Wonderful flavor! Has some spice/heat so it would be a medium paprika for sure, _maybe_ a hot paprika.
As with my other pepper wines, I used a half pound and simmered.





Transferred yesterday.
Good color extraction. 
Fruity aroma. There's a berry flavor first followed by a mild spicy heat in the back of the mouth and throat but it doesn't linger, dissipates very quickly. If I didn't know it was made from peppers I might not identify that flavor, very subtle. It tastes more like a fruit wine with spice added. So far I'm thinking it would make a pleasant cold weather wine. We'll see where it goes.


----------

